# Replacing spikes Footjoy Dryjoy/ AQL



## 3offTheTee (Mar 26, 2010)

Trying to save some money thought I would replace the spikes in both pair of shoes which are under 12 months old.

This is easier said than done.

Has anyone any tips for loosening the spikes please?


----------



## Imurg (Mar 26, 2010)

If you havn't got a thing of purpose for loosening them I've found a pair of long-nose pliers and some brute force usually works! Can wreck the cleat but if its coming out it doesn't matter.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 26, 2010)

I have a decent interchangeable spike wrench which has the traditional two prongs but also has a mutli heaed one which is suppose to fit inside the cleats. Not great and I find the two prong into the holes with a bit of brute force works. I guess the simplest solution is to take them to your pro and ask him to replace them and give him the headache


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 26, 2010)

Sit them in some "hottish" water for 5 minutes or so, I find that helps.


----------



## Parmo (Mar 26, 2010)

Its the biggest problem with FJ, they insist on putting Black widow spikes in their shoes, which I find poor compared to Champ.  Its the only reason I went for the SYNR-G's having Champ spikes.

I find the Black widow rip off and wear down fast and really don't give the support needed.


----------



## Golfman (Mar 26, 2010)

Get yourself one of the spike tools with a proper handle. The job is impossib;e with the little flat tool that often come with spike sets.


----------



## Golfmmad (Mar 26, 2010)

Has anyone any tips for loosening the spikes please?
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, as already mentioned, give 'em to your pro, after your round,then pick them up the following week - job done  

I recently had both mine re-spiked and he charged just Â£10 each pair, well worth it IMHO.   

Golfmmad.


----------



## 3offTheTee (Mar 26, 2010)

Thanks for the help.

I have promised 'The Mrs' Sunday Lunch  out if she can sort it out whilst I play 18 holes tomorrow!


----------



## sawtooth (Mar 26, 2010)

Get yourself a decent spike removing tool with large handle. Inspect spikes regularly (i dont use the cleats) replace before the 2 locating holes look too worn - this can be before the spike itself is worn down.

I find WD40 helps and also I have had to drill new holes in the past for the tool to grab hold off. But an ounce of prevention is worth a pound of cure so change spikes frequently. FJ make the best shoes by far.


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 27, 2010)

Can I make the suggestion that you smear a little Vaseline on the threads of the new ones when you fit them.
Will make it a little easier to get them out next time


----------



## Parmo (Mar 27, 2010)

Can I make the suggestion that you smear a little Vaseline on the threads of the new ones when you fit them.
Will make it a little easier to get them out next time


Click to expand...

Smiffy, do you always carry Vaseline in your golf bag?? No wonder everyone wants to play with you!!


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 27, 2010)

Smiffy, do you always carry Vaseline in your golf bag??
		
Click to expand...

No I don't. I always time my "spike changing" for when I am playing with Homer and Hywel. They do.


----------



## inthecup (Mar 27, 2010)

If you have he proper tool try tightening them a little first. This just helps to loosen the thread.


----------

